
Xxhashdir: Blazingly Fast Filesystem Fingerprinting - razum2um
https://github.com/lunatic-cat/xxhashdir
======
theamk
Note that "find ... -exec" is always going to be slow, as it does one process
spawn per file. You should process multiple files at once using xargs:

    
    
        find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 xxhsum -r 
    

As a bonus, you can easily customize it to select only subset of files (find .
-type f -name '*.js' -print0) , or to checksum using 16 cores (| xargs -P 16
-0 xxhsum -r)

